# DPF cleaning



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Don't. Cleaning the dpf is not necessary even at 100K miles.

It's also not made to be removed very easilly. It's quite the task to get it out. It's certainly doable, but a truck stop is probably expecting the removal to take five minutes, not two hours. There's also the chance they will ruin something in the process. Both you and this shop do not want to have that situation. So I strongly advise you do yourself a favor as well as a favor to the shop to not go through with this.

But it's your choice. I looked through a bunch of their bulletins and found nothing about that information.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Dealer wants $1500 to replace the DPF filter and maybe the Cat as well, but not sure. Have CEL on and dealer said my emission levels were high, so am concerned about the DPF may be clogging up. Car has 142000 on it now. I see that Trucks have their DPF cleaned by this new FSX system that totally cleans them out to like new condition for few hundred. Of course, I have not gotten underneath my car yet to see how bad the job is to remove the DPF and maybe even the SCR. Wanted to see if anyone else has done this.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

I think the dpf is connected to the back of the turbo. You could open the hood and remove the turbo heat shield and see what you think about the difficulty to remove it. Good luck.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

tunes said:


> I think the dpf is connected to the back of the turbo. You could open the hood and remove the turbo heat shield and see what you think about the difficulty to remove it. Good luck.


This is the catalytic converter that contains the DPF. There are no instructions from GM in manually cleaning it beyond a service regeneration.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I looked at that FSX system, and I doubt it would work. Reason being is the DPF and cat are one unit that attaches to the turbo and to a three bolt flange at the bottom. This is possible by the curved 90 degree bends which are welded to the unit. This FSX system uses a high pressure nozzle to clean them out, but they wouldn't be able to access the filter without cutting. They could shove it in an oven, but that is what the regen does so what's the point there? And this is assuming it would fix your problem in the first place.

If your emissions are reading high I would almost blame a bad sensor, or even the DEF injector maybe. High NOx would probably be DEF or the NOx sensor, high PPM would be the DPF or the PPM sensor. If it's both, definitely the DPF then. I can't really tell without actually being there. However, you are at 142K miles, so it certainly wouldn't surprise me if the filter is damaged. I hate to say it but, forking over the 1.5K will probably be your best option here.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am at 168K miles and my original DPF still works perfectly, though I had suspected that it was faulty in the past. Can you go into more details about what your symptoms are? What is your regen frequency? I am still getting over 900 miles between regens. 

Could this be your issue? http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

I happen to pull in to the service station where I last filled up my car before most serious issues started. Fuel calibration truck was there so I asked him to dip tank for water in diesel. No water, but he said they have been mixing biodiesel with the diesel. I replaced the fuel filter and put in new diesel from Exxon and sputtering cleared up. I drive most everyday about 120 miles ea way to get to my job so it should be good on the regen. I will probably have to take it to dealer and have them do diagnostic again and see if they are still saying that I need to replace the DPF or if it is something else. Dealerships seem like they have become parts changers. CEL is still on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gregbonat said:


> I happen to pull in to the service station where I last filled up my car before most serious issues started. Fuel calibration truck was there so I asked him to dip tank for water in diesel. No water, but he said they have been mixing biodiesel with the diesel. I replaced the fuel filter and put in new diesel from Exxon and sputtering cleared up. I drive most everyday about 120 miles ea way to get to my job so it should be good on the regen. I will probably have to take it to dealer and have them do diagnostic again and see if they are still saying that I need to replace the DPF or if it is something else. Dealerships seem like they have become parts changers. CEL is still on.


It is hard to find a dealership that is good on these cars, unfortunately.


----------

